# Hedgie Newbie!



## tiff_brianne81 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi! I'm glad I came across this website/forum! Two days ago, I became a hedgie mom to an adorable 7 month old female named Jesse. I have wanted a hedgehog since I was in the 7th grade(I'll be 31 tomorrow, you do the math LOL)and finally got one. Tonight was our first play time cause I wanted to give her a couple days to adjust to moving from her previous owner and the news smells of our house. She was skiddish and very huffy puffy, which freaked my 11 year old daughter out but about 10 minutes later she was very curious and wanted to explore us and our living room and was even licking my arm. By the time we put her back in her cage, she wasn't hiding and curling in a ball. I can't wait for playtime tomorrow!  She loves to run in her wheel and it's so cute watching those little legs get after it! LOL


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

congrats and welcome to the site!  Jesse's adorable btw!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Congrats, Jesse is a doll!


----------

